# Not Sure of Make and Vintage



## danfitz1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Got these in a package deal. Not into the lightweights and have no idea of make and vintage. Both have been painted and the prior owner added his name and intitials. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## juvela (Jan 9, 2021)

-----

both machines appear to come from the 1972-74 time

silver example most likely hails from France or Belgium

black cycle is British and looks to be a Raleigh Competition model

both are of high quality and valuable


-----


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 9, 2021)

Very nice finds! Can't argue with @juvela's first analysis. Both are nice, and wear an excellent selection of parts.

The black example does indeed look like a seventies' Worksop product - which could be either a Raleigh or a Carlton, and the chainring size suggest this was the previous owner's latest ride.

The silver one does not ring any bells with me (yet).  More detailed pictures and measurements will be needed for further identification. For instance, if French it will have a French-threaded bottom bracket, if Belgian the bottom bracket will be BSA-threaded.

BTW, the PO looks to have my measurements exactly, so feel free to leave them on my front porch if they're in the way.


----------

